# oil for tecumseh motor?



## cvb-in-orange (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally got the generator i bought used running and now changing oil...not much info online thought be quicker to ask here on capacity and weight i need...its an 11hp tecumseh motor on a coleman generator...motor OH318EA...Want to use whats right as runs at constant high rpm.Be mostly for winter use.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Most small engines take 30w for summer or 10w30 can be used year round. As to the ammount of oil it holds that will depend on weather you have a dipstick or just a fill plug with the dipstick you just fill it up to the full mark if it just has a fill plug that is located low on the crankcase then fill to the bottom of the threads and it should be good


----------



## hotrod351 (Oct 29, 2013)

just make sure its non detergent oil so it doesnt foam.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

hotrod351 said:


> just make sure its non detergent oil so it doesnt foam.


Old wives tale - never use non-detergent oil. 

All manufacturers recommend ONLY detergent oils. API service SN is current.


----------



## hotrod351 (Oct 29, 2013)

dont know about that i just remember years back, about 30, it stated to use non detergent. i make it simple for myself by buying the oil at home depot in the lawn mower section for small engines. dont even look at if its detergent or non detergent, it just says for small engines, lawn mowers and such. i always thought the detergent oil foamed up.


----------



## hotrod351 (Oct 29, 2013)

well it seems that ive been buying detergent oil after all. lot changed in 30 years.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It's been longer than 30 years. I have some 40+ year old Briggs that spec detergent.

I think most oils have anti-foaming additives in them.

I usually just go with a straight 30w in the mowers, usually Pennzoil yellow-bottle. In the winter the generator gets Rotella 10w-30.

I don't do the "synthetic" thing.


----------

